# Nvidias Kepler GPU GK110 erst im Herbst?



## TFTP100 (8. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laut SemiAccurate sollen die GK110 Grafikkarten erst im späten Q3 vorgestellt werden, da dieser erst vor wenigen Wochen fertiggestellt worden sei. 
Der GK110 wird laut SemiAccurate, wie die AMD Radeon 7900er Serie, ein 384bit Interface haben. Außerdem soll die maximale Leistungsaufnahme nah an der 300W-Grenze liegen. 


Dies würde wohl bedeuten, dass AMD noch für einige Zeit der Anbieter der schnellsten Single GPU sein wird und dass es vor dem Release von Kepler keine großen Preissenkungen aufgrund von Konkurrenz in dem High-End Segment geben wird. Trotzdem sollte man Gerüchte dieser Art immer kritisch gegenüberstehen.
Quelle: http://semiaccurate.com/2012/02/07/gk110-tapes-out-at-last/


----------



## Tiz92 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Hm alles ist bis jetzt In Q2 ausgegangen. Wenn sie so spät launchen verlieren sie extrem viele Käufer. Ich zweifle an der Glaubwürdigkeit dieser News recht stark.

Q3 ist doch wirklich sehr spät. Inzwischen hat Ati fast ihre HD 89xx fertig entwickelt. hmm.


----------



## Rizzard (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Hm, ist dann der GK104 wirklich so gut?^^


----------



## Dynamitarde (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Das bezweifle Ich sehr stark.Ich glaub kaum das NVIDIA solange braucht.
Falls es stimmt, wird man bei AMD keine nüchterne Leute mehr treffen.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

FAKE!!! 

Mhh wir werden warten und Tee trinken müssen. 
Ich versteh es eh nicht, warum jetzt jeden Tag eine neue NEWs im PCGHX Forum steht und jeden Tag immer wieder aufs neue 
das gleiche geschrieben wird. 
Alles schreiben nützt nichts, am Ende liegt es doch bei NV und der Technik. 

Wir werden sehen, das Jahr 2012 ist grade erst gestartet. 

Grüße EDDIE



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Das bezweifle Ich sehr stark.Ich glaub kaum das NVIDIA solange braucht.
> Falls es stimmt, wird man bei AMD keine nüchterne Leute mehr treffen.




Wie die waren mal trocken?


----------



## TFTP100 (8. Februar 2012)

Niemand weiß bis jetzt irgendwas handfestes über Kepler außerNvidia selbst.
Bei der CES haben sie ja sogar gesagt, dass man sich in geduld üben solle.

Btw: ist meine erste news gar nicht so schlecht?


----------



## chris1995 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Das bezweifle Ich sehr stark.Ich glaub kaum das NVIDIA solange braucht.
> Falls es stimmt, wird man bei AMD keine nüchterne Leute mehr treffen.


 
Ich glaube das erst wenn es von Nvidi bestätigt wurde  Wenn die erst  so spät damit auf den Markt gehen müsste der Leistungszuwachs rießig  sein.
Aber AMD würde das natürlich in die Karten spielen.
Aberynamitarde ich stimme dir zu


----------



## megaapfel (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

So ein Mist  Wenn das stimmt, kommen die beiden Hersteller mit ihren Mondpreisen noch eine ganze Weile durch. Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, das Nvidia sich so lange geschlagen geben will. Ohne Preissenkung schreiben die doch rote Zahlen im zweiten Quartal.


----------



## Rizoma (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Ich finde es geil wie die Nvidia jünger bei so einer Nachricht aus den löchern kommen und nach Fake schreien 

Wenn diese Nachricht stimmen sollte können AMD Kunden demnächst fragen "Spielst du schon oder Wartest du noch?"


----------



## Abufaso (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Ich finds gut, AMD braucht das Geld wirklich dringend.


----------



## XE85 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Ich finde es geil wie die Nvidia jünger bei so  einer Nachricht aus den löchern kommen und nach Fake schreien



Naja ist es ist ja allgemein bekannt das, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, Charlie Demerjian kein nvidia Freund ist. Das zeigt ja allein schon die Tsache wie reisserisch er teilweise seine nvidia Artikel schreibt. ZB. "No matter what happens, *this will be fun to watch.*" ist in meinen Augen keine objektive Berichterstattung. Dazu nennt er auch hier wieder keine wirklichen Quellen woher er die Infos hat. All das lässt einem halt schnell an seinen "News" zweifeln.

mfg


----------



## Schmidl146 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

die wissen selbst noch nicht, wann kepler zum einsatz kommt...
lieber etwas länger gedulden als fermi2 "ala 480" vorgesetzt zu bekommen 

der is gut @rizoma


----------



## Rizoma (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

XE85 klar sollte man bei solchen News ein gewisses Fünkchen Skepsis aufbringen wenn keine quelle da steht aber evtl. steht da ja auch keine Quelle weil sonst die Quelle in Teufels Küche kommt


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Na da bin ich mal gespannt wer näher dran liegt - die "512bit Busbreite, 250W und Sommer 2012" Leute oder doch die "386bit Busbreite, 300W und Herbst 2012" Küche 

Was ich als ziemlich sicher ansehe ist: Das Ding kommt spät, ist verdammt schnell und verdammt heiß.


----------



## XE85 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Rizoma schrieb:


> ...aber evtl. steht da ja auch keine Quelle weil sonst die Quelle in Teufels Küche kommt



Möglich, aber allein wie die Artikel geschrieben sind, zusammen mit früheren News, macht das ganze eben wenig beachtenswert.

Edit: Ein Spam Beitrag entfernt 

@Oberst Klink .. schreibe deine Beiträge entweder in einer ordentlichen Art und Weise, ohne das jedes 2. Wort "F..b.." lautet, oder lass es bleiben.

mfg


----------



## Seabound (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



XE85 schrieb:


> Naja ist es ist ja allgemein bekannt das, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, Charlie Demerjian kein nvidia Freund ist. Das zeigt ja allein schon die Tsache wie reisserisch er teilweise seine nvidia Artikel schreibt. ZB. "No matter what happens, *this will be fun to watch.*" ist in meinen Augen keine objektive Berichterstattung. Dazu nennt er auch hier wieder keine wirklichen Quellen woher er die Infos hat. All das lässt einem halt schnell an seinen "News" zweifeln.
> 
> mfg


 

Dürfte ungefähr ähnlich sein wie bei OBR, nur umgekehrt. Der hat das hier geschrieben: _"First VGA based on Kepler - launch April. Performance is unbelievable, this is a new G80. HD 7970 is like a toy against this VGA. Not an updated Fermi but brand new, unseen architecture with many news features. Wait for it, dont buy that Tahiti crap "_

Kann man sich seinen Teil zu denken. Bin trotzdem ma gespannt, wenn die das Ding auf den Markt bringen.


----------



## Rizoma (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> und verdammt heiß.



Hm das ist zweideutig, wie meist du das?


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

GK110 hier, GK 110 da.
Es heißt schon Ende des letzten Jahres das Nvidia zuerst den GK104 bringen wird.
Erstmal schauen was der an Performance hat und dann kann man meckern.


----------



## Fuzi0n (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Ich glaube das auch nicht so richtig...

aber wenn Nvidia Probleme mit dem Chip hat, dann kann das schon sein. Ein Chip-Respin (neues Stepping) um Bugs auszumerzen dauert auch 2-3 Monate. Das passt auch zu den Gerüchten, dass Nvidia Probleme mit dem PCIe-3.0-Controller hat.

Hoffen wir mal für Nvidia, dass das nicht so ist.


----------



## ViP94 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Och, wisst ihr, ich kann mir das schon vorstellen!

Das würde auch die dreckige und schon fast verzweifelte Propaganda erklären, die von Nvidia zur Zeit geschürt wird.
"Nvidia hat sich mehr von der neuen Architektur erwartet." Solche Aussagen gehen mal gar nicht.
Von wegen GK104 schneller als 7970 etc. und dabei auch noch sparsamer bei kleinerem Die. 
Natürlich ist es möglich, aber Kepler ist "nur" eine verbesserte Fermi-Architektur, da sind die Stromschluck-Gene nicht so leicht auszumerzen. 

Aber das dritte Quartal wird kommen, und wir werden sehen.


----------



## Dogg (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Gegen diese Gerüchte ist kein Kraut gewachsen, die Leute sind News-Süchtig.

Und wenn es keine offiziellen Statements gibt, dann muss(!) halt spekuliert werden.
Wenn sich deshalb jemand an den Spekulationen beteiligen möchte, ist das in Ordnung.

Außerdem kann jeder seine Meinung mitteilen ohne zu befürchten demontiert zu werden, denn es kann ja niemand das Gegenteil beweisen.
Also haben alle Recht und jeder ist zufrieden.


----------



## Milchbubi (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Also wenn der echt erst im Herbst kommt, dann kommt der fast schon zeitgleich mit der HD8000 Serie von AMD raus. weshalb ein vergleich zwischen NV und AMD sehr schwierig wäre. Gut das ist er jetzt schon weil NV sich sowieso mehr Zeit genommen hat als AMD.
Aber ich glaube/hoffe nicht dass es so spät wird, ich wollte dieses Jahr vll noch ne neue GraKa kaufen, was bei den Preisen unmöglich für mich wäre, wenn AMD  der Einzige Anbieter mit aktuellen GraKas wäre.

Gruß Milchbubi


----------



## Tiz92 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Ich denke immernoch dass die News falsch ist. Falls Nvidia so große Probleme hat dann "Gute Nacht". Und sie überlassen sicherlich nicht gerne AMD das ganze Geld. Ich meine was spricht noch für eine GTX 580?! Seit der 7950 absolut nichts.

Bald kommt die HD 7870 und wenn die so schnell wie eine GTX 570 rechnet bei 100 Watt Stromkonsum und flüsterleisen surren dann will auch niemand mehr die Karte.

Und alleine wegen PhysikX eine "alte" 40 nm Karte zu kaufen halte ich für Schwachsinn. 

Ich hoffe Nvidia launcht bald und es gibt dann vielleicht auch die 7970 für 350 €, gegen gute Preise hat ja niemand was.


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Wenn das stimmt das Nvidia erst im Herbst mit Kepler kommt, dann ist das Fail!
Den ein Paar Monate später kommt AMD ja wieder mit den 8xxx Karten!!! Wenn diese wieder eine neue Technik besitzen liegt Nvidia wieder hinten!


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Wenn das stimmt das Nvidia erst im Herbst mit Kepler kommt, dann ist das Fail!
> Den ein Paar Monate später kommt AMD ja wieder mit den 8xxx Karten!!! Wenn diese wieder eine neue Technik besitzen liegt Nvidia wieder hinten!


 
Eine gewagte Aussage ohne die Leistung zweier noch nicht releaster Karten zu wissen.


----------



## arriva (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Verzweiflung pur bei NV.

Sorry, aber wir müssen alles neu überdenken. Der erste Kepler war zu laut, zu lahm und zu stromhungrig.
Das wäre wenigstens ehrlich den ich weiss das es der wahrheit entspricht


Jen-Hsun Huang distanziert sich immer mehr von Grafikkarten. Das grosse Geld liegt halt woanders.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



arriva schrieb:


> Der erste Kepler war zu laut, zu lahm und zu stromhungrig. Das wäre wenigstens ehrlich den ich weiss das es der wahrheit entspricht



Belege es, oder erspare uns deine Theorien.


Ach ja. Bevor du das nächste mal wieder PCGH-Tests und den PCGH-Testparcours kritisierst, weil die Ergebnisse nicht deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen. Hier dürfen wir User den Tesparcours (genau wie vorher auch schon) mitbestimmen, damit im Nachhinein nicht wieder irgendwelche Schlaumeier kommen und behaupten, PCGH würde Nvidia bevorzugen und die Benchmarks wären so gewählt, dass AMD schlechter abschneidet

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ht-neue-benchmarks-fuer-den-testparcours.html


----------



## therealbastard (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Es dürfte ein gewaltiger Fake sein. Nicht weil man das als "nVidia"-Käufer nicht wahr haben will...
...sondern weil dadurch der gesamte Markt im Grafikkartensegment zusammenbrechen würde.
Wenn man auch nur im Ansatz versuchen würde das in Zahlen auszdrücken, bewegen wir uns hier in Bereichen die unüberschaubar werden.
Q2 und Q3 sind bereits "Ankündigungen" die sich am Markt deutlich abzeichnen, weil ATI bisher nicht die Situation ausnutzen konnte, käme die von Dir beschriebene Zeitspanne einem Erdrutsch gleich, der die Preisgestaltung bei HDD nach der Flutkatastrophe wie einen kleinen Furz erscheinen läßt.
Ein Unternehmen, das derzeit immer noch den Branchenprimus darstellt nimmt sich keine einjährige Auszeit vom Hauptgeschäft. Das man bei nVidia auch andere Märkte stärker bedienen möchte (Tegra, etc.) ist nur logisch, bedeutet aber nicht das man sich komplett zurückstellt. Zumal im Consumerbereich (unsere GTX-Karten zu Preisen bis 600€) eh nicht der große Anreiz liegt. Denn im Probereich wäre bei einem Wahrheitsgehalt dieser Meldung, der Ofen aus. Und dann gibt´s bei nVidia nur noch Tegra zum Frühstück...wer´s glaubt...


----------



## arriva (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Belege es, oder erspare uns deine Theorien.
> 
> 
> Ach ja. Bevor du das nächste mal wieder PCGH-Tests und den PCGH-Testparcours kritisierst, weil die Ergebnisse nicht deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen. Hier dürfen wir User den Tesparcours (genau wie vorher auch schon) mitbestimmen, damit im Nachhinein nicht wieder irgendwelche Schlaumeier kommen und behaupten, PCGH würde Nvidia bevorzugen und die Benchmarks währen so gewählt, dass AMD schlechter abschneidet
> ...




Ich muss es nicht belegen, jeder mit ahnung weiss das Kepler ein fail war. So eine grosse verschiebung kommt nicht von ungefähr 

Die PCGH benches sind mir egal ! Sie testen in den Auflösungen/settings (SGSGSGGGSGSGSAAAAAS, lol) die mich nicht die bohne interessieren, deshalb die kritik....  zudem werden viel zu wenige Spiele gebencht.

WAYNE !


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



arriva schrieb:


> Der NVIDIA fanatiker schon wieder
> Ich muss es nicht belegen, jeder mit ahnung weiss das Kepler ein fail war. So eine grosse verschiebung kommt nicht von ungefähr
> 
> Die PCGH benches sind mir egal ! Sie testen in den Auflösungen/settings (SGSGSGGGSGSGSAAAAAS, lol) die mich nicht die bohne interessieren, deshalb die kritik....  zudem werden viel zu wenige Spiele gebencht.
> ...


 
Kann es sein das du von Fermi redest?
Wie soll Kepler ein Fail gewesen sein wenn Kepler nie auf dem Markt war? 

Viel zu wenig Spiele?
Test: Radeon HD 7970 - Erste Grafikkarte mit DirectX 11.1, PCI-Express 3.0 und 28 nm - radeon, amd, grafikkarte
Ich zähle allein 11 Spiele in verschiedenen Auflösungen im ONLINE TEST.
Weißt du überhaupt wieviel Arbeit so ein Parcours macht wenn man ihn für alle Karten aktuelisieren muss?


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

@arriva und Cook2211

Die persönlichen Differenzen werden bitte außerhalb des Threads ausgetragen. Danke. Weitere Maßnahmen für manche Aussagen vorbehalten.


----------



## bulldozer (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Irreführender Titel... es handelt sich hier lediglich um das GK110 Flagschiff.

GK104 wird Q1-Q2 kommen.


----------



## Fragles (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Naja wir werden sehen wie weit es ist. Werde auf jeden Fall auf das Release warten. Wenn man den Gerüchten trauen soll dann würde ja der GK104 auch schon reichen um AMD zu überflügeln.  Aber ich sage abwarten und Tee trinken. Bin auf jeden Fall sehr gespannt. Interessant ist nur das von der Verzögerung nur der GK110 betroffen sein soll. Somit sollten die anderen Chips im Zeitplan liegen.


----------



## arriva (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



bulldozer schrieb:


> Irreführender Titel... es handelt sich hier lediglich um das GK110 Flagschiff.
> 
> GK104 wird Q1-Q2 kommen.



wer sagt das, nvidia sicherlich nicht !


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Ich finde es geil wie die Nvidia jünger bei so einer Nachricht aus den löchern kommen und nach Fake schreien
> 
> Wenn diese Nachricht stimmen sollte können AMD Kunden demnächst fragen "Spielst du schon oder Wartest du noch?"


 


Ich warte dann lieber auf NV als mir eine ATi in den Rechner zu bauen! Grün steht mir besser!


----------



## arriva (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Kann es sein das du von Fermi redest?
> Wie soll Kepler ein Fail gewesen sein wenn Kepler nie auf dem Markt war?
> 
> Viel zu wenig Spiele?
> ...



Ich kenne seiten die benchen vier mal so viele spiele, zudem mit frameverläufen was deutlich aussagekräftiger ist.

Kepler war für NV mitarbeiter ein Fail, deswegen ist er noch nicht da.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



arriva schrieb:


> Ich kenne seiten die benchen das dreifache.
> 
> Kepler war für NV mitarbeiter ein Fail, deswegen ist er noch nicht da.


 
Welche Seiten denn?

Woher beziehst du deine Informationen über Kepler? Wissen oder Vermutung?


----------



## Ralle@ (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Schade.
Falls die Meldung stimmt, dann kann AMD weiter überteuerte Grafikkarten verkaufen und wir erleben keinen Preiskampf oder zumindest nicht den erhofften Preiskampf.


----------



## bulldozer (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Wenn diese Nachricht stimmen sollte können AMD Kunden demnächst fragen "Spielst du schon oder Wartest du noch?"


 
Genauso wie die nVidia Kunden es bei der HD2000 Serie sagen konnten die 6 Monate nach Geforce 8 kam?

Wie du siehst passiert es auf beiden Seiten. AMD hatte genauso viele Pannen / Ausrutscher wie nVidia auch, man kann nicht immer ein perfektes Produkt zur perfekten Zeit auf den Markt bringen, wann begreifen die "Anhänger" das mal?
Diese ganzen Fanboy Kriege gehen mir mittlerweile ziemlich aufn Sack, Objektivität ist mittlerweile eine Rarität in sollchen Foren, sehr traurig.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass sich diese News nicht bewahrheitet. Es wäre sehr schade, wenn sich der GK110 so sehr verspäten würde, denn ich würde schon gerne früher wissen, ob rot oder grün bei mir in den Rechner wandern wird.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Hab´s irgendwie geahnt und zum Glück bei der 448 core zugeschlagen, als die bei 250€ war. Bereue das keinen Tag.


----------



## Tiz92 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Hoffe ich auch nicht. Aber Nvidia hat Probleme das kann sich jeder denken. Um sie zu lösen und eben ein gutes Produkt auf den Markt zu bringen brauchen sie länger.

Ich kann es nicht glauben dass Nvidia freiwillig auf das Geld (auch wenn es nicht so viel im abosluten High End Geschäft (GTX 770/780) ist) verzichtet. 

Ich meinerseits liebäugle immer mehr mit einer schönen Asus HD 7970 DCII @ 1,2 Ghz... Power hat sie ja dann genug für meine 1680*1050, aber hätte eben auch gern Nvidias Gegenstück. 

Die HD 5870 hab ich mir auch gekauft weil Nvidia einfach zu lange nichts brachte. 

Also Hardcore Nvidia Fanboys kaufen sicher nichts, aber wenn das Produkt einfach nicht kommt wartet man nicht mehr gerne. Nvidia zackt euch bitte.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Hab´s irgendwie geahnt und zum Glück bei der 448 core zugeschlagen, als die bei 250€ war. Bereue das keinen Tag.



Ja, die ist aktuell so ziemlich die beste, die man von NV kaufen kann.




Tiz92 schrieb:


> Um sie zu lösen und eben ein gutes Produkt auf den Markt zu bringen brauchen sie länger.



Ja, das ist auch nicht verkehrt, finde ich. Lieber ein ausgereiftes Produkt als Fermi 2.



> Ich meinerseits liebäugle immer mehr mit einer schönen Asus HD 7970 DCII @ 1,2 Ghz...



Die gefällt mir auch. Aber zum Glück für meinen Geldbeutel ist sie nicht lieferbar.



> Die HD 5870 hab ich mir auch gekauft weil Nvidia einfach zu lange nichts brachte.



War bei mir auch so. Bereut habe ich es damals jedenfalls nicht. Die 5870 war eine feine Karte.


----------



## bofferbrauer (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Na da lass ich mich mal überraschen. Kann ja sein dass es ein paar probleme beim design gab welche die Produktion verzögern. Muss aber nicht sein, weshalb Sommer immer noch möglich ist. Oder wie der Rudi so schön sang: Lass dich überraschen


----------



## JackOnell (8. Februar 2012)

Dejavu oder irre ich mich


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, die ist aktuell so ziemlich die beste, die man von NV kaufen kann.


 


Öhm .... das Beste Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis, ja.

Will Dich nur vor den Leuten mit 580 schützen die jetzt gleich schreiben : Wie ? Das beste ? Kann ja nich sein ! 



JackOnell schrieb:


> Dejavu oder irre ich mich



Ja, irgendwie kommt mir das auch bekannt vor !?!?


----------



## Swissjustme (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Wo liegt denn da das Problem?
GK104 in Form der GTX 680 erscheint im April oder Mai und konkuriert gegen die HD 7950 oder gar HD 7970. 
Dass GK110 so spät erscheint ist doch am Codename ersichtlich. Sonst würde sie GK100 heissen.
Nvidia erspart sich das "GTX 480"-Desaster und bringt gleich die gute "GTX 460" raus (auch wenn sie deutlich teurer werden sollte, was aber auch bei AMD der Fall ist). Halbes Jahr später erscheint die "GTX 580". 

GK110 konkuriert eben gegen die HD 8900-Serie, die wohl 8-12 Monate nach dem Vorgänger HD 7900 erscheint.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Öhm .... das Beste Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis, ja.
> Will Dich nur vor den Leuten mit 580 schützen die jetzt gleich schreiben : Wie ? Das beste ? Kann ja nich sein !



 Ja gut, ich hätte mich etwas genauer ausdrücken sollen


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Eine gewagte Aussage ohne die Leistung zweier noch nicht releaster Karten zu wissen.




Ich sage ja nicht was mehr Leistung haben wird etc.
Es ist eben so das AMD dann in ein Paar monaten danach wieder ihre neuen Karten auf den Markt bringen werde, wenn nicht schon Ende des Jahres wie es bei der 5xxx Serie war!


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich sage ja nicht was mehr Leistung haben wird etc.
> Es ist eben so das AMD dann in ein Paar monaten danach wieder ihre neuen Karten auf den Markt bringen werde, wenn nicht schon Ende des Jahres wie es bei der 5xxx Serie war!


 
Ich sehe das eher gelassen. Wir haben schon Februar und AMD hat grad mal die 7950 rausgehauen...da kommen noch einige Karten hinterher.
Und sollte der GK104 wirklich soviel Leistung haben und So mitte bis Ende Q2 kommen sollte das kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Genau .... erstmal ne Runde chillen und Skyrim zocken ....


----------



## Tiz92 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, die ist aktuell so ziemlich die beste, die man von NV kaufen kann.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Naja mit 2 GTX 580 würde ich nicht ans Aufrüsten denken. Die HD 5870 war wirklich eine extrem gute Karte, und mit 1 Ghz Takt macht sie sicherlich noch oben mit, fast so schnell wie die 6970. Aber ist mir noch zu langsam, sonst hätte ich so was gekauft.

Ich hoffe Kepler launcht bald, ich will einfach eine neue Karte, ich brauch mehr Leistung. 

Ja besser als Thermi 2 ists sicher noch zu warten, aber doch nicht bis September.  Ist schon lange....


----------



## oldsql.Triso (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Ja aber ich hab keine Lust noch eine halbe Ewigkeit zu warten, das nervt doch toal. Vorallem wielange will sich "Maxwell" dann noch verspäten? Allen Käufern die dachten, sie holen sich jetzt mal wieder was im Highend-Bereich schießen sie damit ordentlich vor den Bug, falls du News sich bewahrheitet.
Und falls sie mit der GK104 mit der HD 7970 mithalten können, muss wirklich das Gesamtpaket stimmen, d.h. sie müssen genauso übertaktungsfreudig bei geringer Leistungsaufnahme sein und das möglichst preiswert. Ob das was wird, weiß ich nicht. Da nehme ich doch fast lieber das vllt. minimal schlechtere Bild in Kauf und habe das rundere Paket.

Hoffe jedenfalls die News entpuppt sich als Fake und gut ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Naja mit 2 GTX 580 würde ich nicht ans Aufrüsten denken.


 
Normalerweise zwar nicht, aber die Karten sind quasi schon verkauft und werden abgegeben, wenn der GK110 kommt. Von daher, je früher ich bescheid weiß, desto besser. Ich bin nämlich unglaublich ungeduldig.


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich sehe das eher gelassen. Wir haben schon Februar und AMD hat grad mal die 7950 rausgehauen...da kommen noch einige Karten hinterher.
> Und sollte der GK104 wirklich soviel Leistung haben und So mitte bis Ende Q2 kommen sollte das kein Problem darstellen.




Da ist aber wieder das Wort "sollte" 
Man ich muss mich raushalten sonst bekomm ich wieder Punkte


----------



## Tiz92 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Normalerweise zwar nicht, aber die Karten sind quasi schon verkauft und werden abgegeben, wenn der GK110 kommt. Von daher, je früher ich bescheid weiß, desto besser. Ich bin nämlich unglaublich ungeduldig.


 
Verstehe.  Ich will auch Ersatz. Schreiben wir ne Mail an Nvidia?


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Verstehe.  Ich will auch Ersatz. Schreiben wir ne Mail an Nvidia?



Eine gute Idee.
Oder wir schicken streetjumper mit einer AMD Fahne zu Nvidia. Wenn sie ihn erschießen, dann wissen wir, dass es noch etwas dauert mit Kepler. 
Ich weiß, das war jetzt gemeiner Off-Topic Spam. Sorry.


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Eine gute Idee.
> Oder wir schicken streetjumper mit einer AMD Fahne zu Nvidia. Wenn sie ihn erschießen, dann wissen wir, dass es noch etwas dauert mit Kepler. (ich weiß das war jetzt gemein)





Der war echt gemein!!!

Ich brauch nicht zu warten den ich hab meine Leistung ja schon


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Ich hab's noch editiert und mich im voraus schon mal entschuldigt




streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich brauch nicht zu warten den ich hab meine Leistung ja schon



Touché


----------



## oldsql.Triso (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Ich mach mit, die 260er ist wirklich reif für die Rente!


----------



## mnb93 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

OBR ist heute aber auch wieder besonders witzig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was soll sowas?


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Ach was will man mit Kepler wenn es auch 2x HD 7990 werden kann ? 
So jetzt BTT:

Wenn das aber wirklich stimmen sollte, steht Nvidia hinten! Sie brauchen einfach zu lange!
Entweder kann das ein gutes Zeichen sein, oder ein schlechtes  Wie man es nehmen will aber das werden wir auch noch früh genug sehen ^^

EdiT: Bei dem Bild sieht man aber viel :O Jetzt wissen wir alle viel mehr


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Thumbs up für OBR


----------



## Tiz92 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Eine gute Idee.
> Oder wir schicken streetjumper mit einer AMD Fahne zu Nvidia. Wenn sie ihn erschießen, dann wissen wir, dass es noch etwas dauert mit Kepler.
> Ich weiß, das war jetzt gemeiner Off-Topic Spam. Sorry.


 
 Der war gut 

Ich bekomm dann seine 7970 

Hail to OBR! Das habe ich mir nicht erwartet. :O lol


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Ich bekomm dann seine 7970



Abgemacht


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

-.-

Lacht ruhig! Das wird euch noch bald vergehen...


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Bekomm ich Board, CPu und Kühler weil wir doch immer schon die besten Freunde waren?


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Lacht ruhig! Das wird euch noch bald vergehen...



Ach du weißt doch. Als letztes lachen immer die Grünen



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Bekomm ich Board, CPu und Kühler weil wir doch immer schon die besten Freunde waren?



Klar. Ich verwalte den Nachlass und ich weiß ja wie freundschaftlich nahe ihr beiden euch steht.


----------



## Swissjustme (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



mnb93 schrieb:


> OBR ist heute aber auch wieder besonders witzig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die GTX 680 aka GK104 wird schneller als die HD 7970? nicht schlecht

edit: ach lol Cat 11.12 xDDD


----------



## Tiz92 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> -.-
> 
> Lacht ruhig! Das wird euch noch bald vergehen...


 
Gib deiner 7970 mal die Sporen  Wie weit bekommst du sie rauf? Wenn sie unter 1,2 Ghz aufgibt nehm ich sie nicht.


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Und als erstes lachen immer die roten 

@ GoldeMic

... 

@ Tiz92

Da geht noch einiges mehr  1,2GHz sind mit standard Spannung machbar


----------



## Mihajlo (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Also das der GK110 erst im Q3 am Markt erscheint halte ich durchaus für plausibel (groß, heiß, schnell), NV hat ja ab April/Mai zumindest den GK104 der gegen Pitcairn antretten soll (solange es nicht um TWIMTBP-Titel geht). Das Gerücht das GK104 sogar die HD 7970 schlägt halte ich dagegen für stark übertrieben. Insgesamt ist die Situation mit den hohen Preisen jedoch sehr unschön, denn meine Graka wartet auch auf eine vernünftige Ablösung.


----------



## Tiz92 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Und als erstes lachen immer die roten
> 
> @ GoldeMic
> 
> ...


 

Gut dann nehme ich sie  Mein restliches System passt ja noch xD

So genug Spam für heute


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Ja ihr zwingt mich ja grade dazu euch auf Spam zu antworten 
Gut fertig jetzt! Ich bin froh keine Punkte mehr zu haben...


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Uh, wartet nur bis die Spaßpolizei hier wieder aufräumt ^^

@Topic:
Selbst wenn GK110 noch bis September auf sich warten lässt, kommt GK104 ja doch wesentlich früher und sorgt dafür, dass Nvidia nicht völlig im Regen stehen muss. Es gibt ja genug Leute, die GK104 auch mit einer Leistung von ~HD7950 kaufen würden, hauptsache grün und technisch auf der Höhe


----------



## Rizzard (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Sollte GK104 zwischen der HD7950 und 7970 spielen (und das zu einem guten Preis), hat der GK110 noch etwas Zeit. Dann bleibt die Leistungskrone eben noch bei AMD.


----------



## Brainiac92 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Also ich mach mir da im Moment echt keine Gedanken drum!
Momentan ist mit einer GTX 580 spieltechnisch noch alles auf Max. drin!
Meine ASUS GTX 580 DCII hab ich mit voller Garantie für 310 Euro gekauft und ich bereue es auch nicht! So kann ich jetzt entspannt auf die nächste High-End-Generation von Nvidia warten  Ggf. kann ich dann Ende des Jahres nochmal aufrüsten!


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

AMD hat aber auch noch was in der Hinterhand Leute 
Nicht vergessen... 

Ich denke das sich GK104 bei HD 7870 einpendeln wird!


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> AMD hat aber auch noch was in der Hinterhand Leute
> Nicht vergessen...
> 
> Ich denke das sich GK104 bei HD 7870 einpendeln wird!


 
Da stapelst du aber tief.
Vor allem weil die 5770 hinter der GF104 und die 6870 vor der GF114 schon den Hut ziehen mussten.


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Da stapelst du aber tief.
> Vor allem weil die 5770 hinter der GF104 und die 6870 vor der GF114 schon den Hut ziehen mussten.



Das sind alles andere Architekturen 
Und die 6xxxer sind nur Remakes gewesen von der 5xxx !!


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Das sind alles andere Architekturen
> Und die 6xxxer sind nur Remakes gewesen von der 5xxx !!


 
Da beide genannten Karten noch nicht verfügbar sind, man aber zumindest die Leistung der 7870 erahnen kann, würde ich trotzdem auf Tee trinken plädieren.
Was anderes bringt es einfach nicht. Im Zweifelsfall würde ich aber sagen die GK104 ist schneller. Wir können ja drum wetten


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Diese Lineup ist aber doch korrekt, oder..? Bin gerade ein bissel verwirrt GK 104 und 110..
Edit: Die Kommentare auf der Seite sprechen doch wohl deutlicher, das zumindest die "inneren Werte" wohl Fake sind...*asche auf mein..*


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Da beide genannten Karten noch nicht verfügbar sind, man aber zumindest die Leistung der 7870 erahnen kann, würde ich trotzdem auf Tee trinken plädieren.
> Was anderes bringt es einfach nicht. Im Zweifelsfall würde ich aber sagen die GK104 ist schneller. Wir können ja drum wetten



Und ich würde sagen der GK104 liegt gleichauf von HD 7870 
Aber Tee trinken und warten ist das einfachste Mittel 

@ Vorposter

Nein das sind Fakes! Das wurde aber schon längst enttarnt


----------



## Brainiac92 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass eine GTX660 (non Ti) eine GTX580 schlagen soll...
Halte das Line Up in deinem Link wohl für ziemlich heftige Spekulation!


----------



## Tiz92 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Und ich würde sagen der GK104 liegt gleichauf von HD 7870
> Aber Tee trinken und warten ist das einfachste Mittel
> 
> @ Vorposter
> ...


 
Ich denke dass GK 104 sehr wohl so schnell wie die HD 7950 wird, vielleicht minimal langsamer. Die 7970 wird dann etwas langsamer als eine 770 und die 780 legt so 25 % auf eine 7970 drauf und somit ca. 50 % mehr als eine 580. Ich hoffe dass Nvidia diesemal nicht zu strohmhungrig wird. So 220 Watt bei 25 % mehr als eine 7970 ist denke ich in Ordnung für die meisten.

Aber meine Glaskugel kann sich irren. 

@ ThomasGoe69 Das Bild ist sowas von Fake.


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Ich denke dass GK 104 sehr wohl so schnell wie die HD 7950 wird, vielleicht minimal langsamer. Die 7970 wird dann etwas langsamer als eine 770 und die 780 legt so 25 % auf eine 7970 drauf und somit ca. 50 % mehr als eine 580. Ich hoffe dass Nvidia diesemal nicht zu strohmhungrig wird. So 220 Watt bei 25 % mehr als eine 7970 ist denke ich in Ordnung für die meisten.
> 
> Aber meine Glaskugel kann sich irren.
> 
> @ ThomasGoe69 Das Bild ist sowas von Fake.



Ja die Glaskugeln verwirren immer 
Abwarten und Tee trinken (ich mag Tee <3)
Ich denke aber das eine GTX680 nur ca. 20% mehr haben wird als eine HD7970! Wenn überhaupt!


----------



## thommy96 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Ich glaube das GK104 die GTX 670 und 680 wird und GK110 die GTX 770 und 780, falls GK110 erst Herbst kommen sollte. 
Ich warte schon sehnsüchtig auf die neuen grünen schnellen karten.
Habe extra April 2 Wochen Urlaub genommen, um mir eine sofort Vormittag zu bestellen wenn bei Alternate erhältlich ist, bevor die schnell weg sind.
Wehe ich habe den Urlaub umsonst genommen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



thommy96 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das GK104 die GTX 670 und 680 wird und GK110 die GTX 770 und 780, falls GK110 erst Herbst kommen sollte.
> Ich warte schon sehnsüchtig auf die neuen grünen schnellen karten.
> Habe extra April 2 Wochen Urlaub genommen, um mir eine sofort Vormittag zu bestellen wenn bei Alternate erhältlich ist, bevor die schnell weg sind.
> Wehe ich habe den Urlaub umsonst genommen.



Was wenn sie ein Flop werden ? 
Dann war das warten umsonst  

Aber das kann niemand sagen ob gut oder schlecht, ob schnell oder lahm oder was weiß ich ^^


----------



## Tiz92 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ja die Glaskugeln verwirren immer
> Abwarten und Tee trinken (ich mag Tee <3)
> Ich denke aber das eine GTX680 nur ca. 20% mehr haben wird als eine HD7970! Wenn überhaupt!


 
Ich mag ihn auch  

Denke 25-30 % müssen es fast sein, auch schon nur weil sie 5 Monate später launchen.  

@thommy96 extra Urlaub für eine Graka ?! Omg  Wenn sie die Woche nach deinem Urlaub launcht dann musst du mit deinem Chef reden.


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Ich mag ihn auch
> 
> Denke 25-30 % müssen es fast sein, auch schon nur weil sie 5 Monate später launchen.
> 
> @thommy96 extra Urlaub für eine Graka ?! Omg  Wenn sie die Woche nach deinem Urlaub launcht dann musst du mit deinem Chef reden.



Ja das müssen es schon sein aber ob sie das auch werden ist die andere Frage! Wenn nicht, dann läuft es auf ein Flop hinaus!


----------



## thommy96 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Ich mag ihn auch
> 
> Denke 25-30 % müssen es fast sein, auch schon nur weil sie 5 Monate später launchen.
> 
> @thommy96 extra Urlaub für eine Graka ?! Omg  Wenn sie die Woche nach deinem Urlaub launcht dann musst du mit deinem Chef reden.


 
Weil ich arbeite immer von 8 bis 16 Uhr. und Immer wenn neue Hardware gibt, dann sind die meist Vormittag schon auf Lager und blöde ist das ich da auf der Arbeit bin. Weil Nachmittag wenn ich zu hause bin, werden alle ausverkauft sein und nächste Lieferung dauert dann wieder Wochen.
Ist ja wie mit den Prozessor i7 3930K die schnell weg waren bis Mittag. 
Zum Glück habe ich nur eine erhalten weil mein Kumpel zurzeit noch arbeitslos ist die für mich bestellt hat frühzeitig. 
Ist schon nervig wenn ich das brauche was immer schnell weg ist was neu erhältlich ist weil ich wegen der Arbeit nicht bestellen konnte.


----------



## Tiz92 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ja das müssen es schon sein aber ob sie das auch werden ist die andere Frage! Wenn nicht, dann läuft es auf ein Flop hinaus!


 
Natürlich, werden wir alles sehen. Leider sehr spät. 

Da wären wir wieder beim Tee


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

oha... da passt man mal kurz nicht auf und schon hat man wieder rund 100 Posts im wahrscheinlich 983745. Spekulationsthread zu Kepler. 
irgendwie verlieren die Dauerbrenner in dem Forum hier nie an Fahrt auch wenn schon alles erdenkliche gesagt wurde^^


----------



## Andrej (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Interessant ist nicht um wieviel Prozent sie die Amd 7970 schlägt und wann,sondern zu welchem Preis es passieren wird.
Wenn es zu lasten des Verbrauchs geht,dann wird es schwer für Nvidia.


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Natürlich, werden wir alles sehen. Leider sehr spät.
> 
> Da wären wir wieder beim Tee



Ich mag Tee 
Ich gönn dene 20% mehr Leistung als eine HD 7970, da sie das haben müssen! Mit einer übertakteten HD 7970 kommt man so dann auf die Leistung einer GTX680 (die Leistung die noch keiner weiß )
Jaja die kann man auch übertakten, aber da bin ihc mal gespannt wie gut!! Dann kommt noch der Verbrauch und der Preis dazu!
Das alles muss passen das Kepler ein Erfolg wird.


----------



## Tiz92 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich mag Tee
> Ich gönn dene 20% mehr Leistung als eine HD 7970, da sie das haben müssen! Mit einer übertakteten HD 7970 kommt man so dann auf die Leistung einer GTX680 (die Leistung die noch keiner weiß )
> Jaja die kann man auch übertakten, aber da bin ihc mal gespannt wie gut!! Dann kommt noch der Verbrauch und der Preis dazu!
> Das alles muss passen das Kepler ein Erfolg wird.


 
Ich würde denen auch 50 % mehr Leistung gönnen. Umso mehr Leistug umso glücklicher bin ich. Den ich halte absolut nichts von Fanboys. Doch an 50 % mehr glaube ich nicht. 

Verbrauch und Preis werden sicher astronomisch sein, da bin ich mir mal ausnahmsweise sicher. Nvidia lässt sich bezahlen. Und in den letzten 5 Jahren war das High End Modell nie so sparsam wie jenes von AMD. Bei nur unverhältnismäßiger Mehrleistung.

Da wir ja beim Spamen sind, will ich das S2 falls du von Nvidia erschossen wirst


----------



## Brainiac92 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Woher ist eigentlich gewiss, dass Nvidia eine GTX680 und eine GTX780 rausbringt?
Wird es keine GTX660 geben?


----------



## Tiz92 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Brainiac92 schrieb:


> Woher ist eigentlich gewiss, dass Nvidia eine GTX680 und eine GTX780 rausbringt?
> Wird es keine GTX660 geben?


 
Klar gibt es die... Wieso auch nicht. Nur sprechen wir hier gerade über die High End Modelle, also GTX 780 (laut aktueller Gerüchteküche) 

Edit: Eine GTX 660 gibt es nicht, ich meinte damit dass es eine 760 geben wird. Die 6xx sind angeblich nur Notebook Chips.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Irgendwie wundert mich das ganze nun doch sehr hies es nicht shcon vor wochen das Nvdia vorzeitig lange an 32 prozess gearbeitet hat um ebend genau verspätungen udn probleme wie damals bei fermi zu vermeiden? und nun shcon prognosen das Kepler erst sommer kommt ca...


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Ich würde denen auch 50 % mehr Leistung gönnen. Umso mehr Leistug umso glücklicher bin ich. Den ich halte absolut nichts von Fanboys. Doch an 50 % mehr glaube ich nicht.
> 
> Verbrauch und Preis werden sicher astronomisch sein, da bin ich mir mal ausnahmsweise sicher. Nvidia lässt sich bezahlen. Und in den letzten 5 Jahren war das High End Modell nie so sparsam wie jenes von AMD. Bei nur unverhältnismäßiger Mehrleistung.
> 
> Da wir ja beim Spamen sind, will ich das S2 falls du von Nvidia erschossen wirst




Ich mag auch keine Fanboys... 

Nur was würde es bringen 700 Takten für eine Karte auszugeben die nur ca. 20% schneller sein könnte ? Ich seh darin keinen Sinn! (Beispiels Werte)
Nein ihr bekommt nichts von mir! Ich werde auch nicht erschossen  Cook was hast du nur angezettelt


----------



## Tiz92 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich mag auch keine Fanboys...
> 
> Nur was würde es bringen 700 Takten für eine Karte auszugeben die nur ca. 20% schneller sein könnte ? Ich seh darin keinen Sinn! (Beispiels Werte)
> Nein ihr bekommt nichts von mir! Ich werde auch nicht erschossen  Cook was hast du nur angezettelt


 
Ob ich jetzt 700 oder 550 ausgebe wäre mir persönlich Wurst. Aber ich verstehe dich natürlich da nicht bei allen Käufern sitzt der Thaler so locker.  Aber alle paar Jahre muss High End rein.  

Aber oke, für 20 % nicht, denn da gebe ich einer 7970 1,25-1,3 Ghz Takt und wir sind da 

Aber fals es in Richtung 50 % geht schon ;D

Ich würde auf jedenfall nicht demnächst nicht bei Nvidia vorbeischauen wenn ich du wäre


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Ob ich jetzt 700 oder 550 ausgebe wäre mir persönlich Wurst. Aber ich verstehe dich natürlich da nicht bei allen Käufern sitzt der Thaler so locker.  Aber alle paar Jahre muss High End rein.
> 
> Aber oke, für 20 % nicht, denn da gebe ich einer 7970 1,25-1,3 Ghz Takt und wir sind da
> 
> ...




Hmm wiso den nicht ? Ich geh undercover da hin 

BTT:

Auf was ich auch noch gespannt bin ist wie weit AMD mit den Preisen runter gehen wird!!!


----------



## Tiz92 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Hmm wiso den nicht ? Ich geh undercover da hin
> 
> BTT:
> 
> Auf was ich auch noch gespannt bin ist wie weit AMD mit den Preisen runter gehen wird!!!


 
Undercover mit ner AMD Fahne 

Hoffe weit. Bis 300 denke ich wirds schon passen. Das High End Modell wird aber nicht billiger als 300 denke ich.

Wirklich toll wäre es wenn Ati noch eine 7980 oder so im Petto hätte mit mehr Takt undn paar Shadern im Hintergrund. Aber denke das ist Traum. 

Intressieren würde mich wirklich ob es Nvidia schafft die doppelte Anzahl an Cores im Chip einzubringen. Das wird wirklich ein Monster Chip wenn das wahr ist.


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Undercover mit ner AMD Fahne
> 
> Hoffe weit. Bis 300 denke ich wirds schon passen. Das High End Modell wird aber nicht billiger als 300 denke ich.
> 
> ...




AMD hat da noch was in der Hinterhand  Lass dich überraschen wenn es soweit ist ^^
Aber ich denke die HD 7970 wird nicht unter 400€ sinken vorerst!! 

Ja die Fahne ist das Problem


----------



## Tiz92 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> AMD hat da noch was in der Hinterhand  Lass dich überraschen wenn es soweit ist ^^
> Aber ich denke die HD 7970 wird nicht unter 400€ sinken vorerst!!
> 
> Ja die Fahne ist das Problem


 
Vorerst sicher nicht  

Glaubst du das wirklich? Die kochen auch nur mit Wasser, aber naja, in 5 Monaten entwickelt man auch den Chip weiter. Werden wir sehen. 

Tee


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Vorerst sicher nicht
> 
> Glaubst du das wirklich? Die kochen auch nur mit Wasser, aber naja, in 5 Monaten entwickelt man auch den Chip weiter. Werden wir sehen.
> 
> Tee



Japp AMD hat da noch was  Die lassen 400MHz Takt nicht einfach so kostenlos liegen wenn weißt was ich meine  
Tee <3


----------



## Tiz92 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Japp AMD hat da noch was  Die lassen 400MHz Takt nicht einfach so kostenlos liegen wenn weißt was ich meine
> Tee <3


 
Hoffen wir mal. Wäre toll wenn die GTX 780 einen direkten Konkurrenten mit der gleichen Leistung hat. Preiskampf im High End Segment. Was besseres gibts für uns Nerds nicht


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal. Wäre toll wenn die GTX 780 einen direkten Konkurrenten mit der gleichen Leistung hat. Preiskampf im High End Segment. Was besseres gibts für uns Nerds nicht



Ohne einen Kampf währe das alles ja langweilig wie ne daliegende Bohne


----------



## Tiz92 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ohne einen Kampf währe das alles ja langweilig wie ne daliegende Bohne


 

Klar, aber wir hatten lange keinen Kampf im High-End Sektor mehr, ich meine z.B. dass Ati damals keine Karte hatte die gleichschnell war wie die 280  später 480 und nochmal später dann keine die gleich schnell wie die 580 war. Die kosteten immer sehr viel. Aber wenn die 7970 Rev 2.0 ca. 780 Niveau hat gibt es vielleicht extreme Leistung für 350 Euro oder so


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Klar, aber wir hatten lange keinen Kampf im High-End Sektor mehr, ich meine z.B. dass Ati damals keine Karte hatte die gleichschnell war wie die 280  später 480 und nochmal später dann keine die gleich schnell wie die 580 war. Die kosteten immer sehr viel. Aber wenn die 7970 Rev 2.0 ca. 780 Niveau hat gibt es vielleicht extreme Leistung für 350 Euro oder so



Ja da smeine ich ja auch!
Ich mag Nvidia nicht, aber hab auch nichts dagegen das es sie gibt! Ohne Nvidia gibt es kein AMD mehr da die dann die Preise so setzen können wie sie wollten und anders rum auch!
Ich bin gespannt...

Auch was mit HD7990 & GTX690/790 sein wird! Ich bin aber noch immer verwirrt was jetzt kommt... 6xx oder 7xx  Was ist Kepler von den beiden ?


----------



## Gamefruit93 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Ich glaube nicht das Kepler so spät kommt. 
Ich wette mit März/April 2012.


----------



## RediMischa (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

März/ April kommt der Performance-Chip(GK104) der um die 300$ kosten soll und wohl knapp die Leistung der Tahiti-XT haben wird...zwei Monate später kommt dann der High-End-Chip(GK100 oder GK110) der spekulierte 45% über der Tahiti-XT liegen soll


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



RediMischa schrieb:


> März/ April kommt der Performance-Chip(GK104) der um die 300$ kosten soll und wohl knapp die Leistung der Tahiti-XT haben wird...zwei Monate später kommt dann der High-End-Chip(GK100 oder GK110) der spekulierte 45% über der Tahiti-XT liegen soll




Quelle ?
Wie gesagt "Tee"


----------



## RediMischa (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Das ist das was momentan so im HWLuxx den Umlauf macht^^

Tee trinken und Spekulatius essen


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



RediMischa schrieb:


> Das ist das was momentan so im HWLuxx den Umlauf macht^^
> 
> Tee trinken und Spekulatius essen




Und dieser Umlauf ist der gleiche wie hier auch 

Jaa Tee und Spekulatius <3


----------



## RediMischa (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Hab da noch einen happen Spekulatius:

GTX680 = GK104
3*32SPs/SM
8 TMUs/SM
4 SMs/GPC
4 GPCs
32 ROPs
256bit bus
2GB 5.0Gbps GDDR5
950MHz core
2*6pin

TDP~170Watt


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



RediMischa schrieb:


> Hab da noch einen happen Spekulatius:
> 
> GTX680 = GK104
> 3*32SPs/SM
> ...



Also das sind wirklich Spekulatius


----------



## Verminaard (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Als waer die aktuell erhaeltliche Hardware zu schwach, und als wuerde man ohne neue Sachen nicht auskommen.
Eure sonstigen Sorgen haett ich gern, wenn das euer Hauptproblem ist 

Mir ist ein ausgereiftes Produkt lieber als irgendwas halbgares aufn Markt Geschmissenes, nur weil es Einige nicht erwarten koennen.

Das nVidia die schnellere Karte aufn Markt bringt, ist glaub ich auch nicht wirklich das Thema.
Man koennte beim Releasedatum, wie es aktuell ist, fast eine Absprache zwischen AMD und nVidia vermuten.
Die Wahnsinnigen (nicht falsch verstehen) die unbedingt die aktuell beste Hardware haben muessen, werden dann eh wahrscheinlich beide Karten haben muessen. Erst AMD dann nVidia, und halbes Jahr spaeter wieder AMD usw usw.



Andrej schrieb:


> Interessant ist nicht um wieviel Prozent sie die  Amd 7970 schlägt und wann,sondern zu welchem Preis es passieren wird.
> Wenn es zu lasten des Verbrauchs geht,dann wird es schwer für Nvidia.


 
Redest du da von ~100W Mehrverbrauch?
Wen kuemmert denn ein Mehrverbrauch wirklich?
Leute die eh ein CF/SLI-Gespann haben?
Leute die CPU's bis zum Erbrechen uebertakten, damit man in der Signatur stehen haben kann *insert Random CPU*@ 5,7gHz?
Leute die Multimonitoring betreiben?
Leute die den Bulldozer schoengeredet haben?
Leute die viel zu groß dimensionierte Netzteile im Rechner haben, weil ja 1000W viel besser ist, als ein Netzteil welches auf das System abgestimmt ist?
Leute die ihren hochgezuechteten Rechner ueber Nacht wegen irgendwelchen Downloads laufen haben?
Leute die immer auf den Verbrauch schimpfen, weils irgendwo angefangen hat, aber selbst noch keinen Cent Strom im Leben bezahlt haben?
Leute die sich aus Energiespargruenden Energiesparlampen im WC und in Fluren reinschrauben?

Ich finde Umweltschutz wichtig, aber wenn, bitte auch ueberall dort, wos Sinn macht.
Und imho gibt es wesentlich wichtigere Dinge die angegangen werden muessen, als ein Mehrverbrauch (der sich innerhalb gewisser Spezifikationen bewegt) von Hardware, welche nicht allzuviele PC-User ihr eigen nennen. 
Ich glaub nicht, das es allzuviel Leute gibt ,die eine GTX 480 oder GTX580, gemessen an den Gesamtpczahlen, ihr Eigen nennen.
Bei uns im Haushalt gibt es 2 GTX580, aber die Rechner laufen nicht permanent, und wenn man einige Minuten nicht am Rechner sitzt, wird er halt runtergefahren....


----------



## RediMischa (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Leute die CPU's bis zum Erbrechen uebertakten, damit man in der Signatur stehen haben kann *insert Random CPU*@ 5,7gHz?
> Leute die viel zu groß dimensionierte Netzteile im Rechner haben, weil ja 1000W viel besser ist, als ein Netzteil welches auf das System abgestimmt ist?



Schau  mal in meine Signatur 

Lustig finde ich aber die Leute, die meinen das beispielsweise ein 1000W Netzteil auch die angegebenen Watt verbraucht
Mit einem 1000W NT hat man rund den gleichen Verbrauch wie mit einem 500W NT(gleiche HW vorrausgesetzt)...und dann werden die Foren schön mit fragen wie "Reicht mein NT für Hardware XY?"
 überflutet...naja...passt hier nicht her...


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



RediMischa schrieb:


> Schau  mal in meine Signatur
> 
> Lustig finde ich aber die Leute, die meinen das beispielsweise ein 1000W Netzteil auch die angegebenen Watt verbraucht
> Mit einem 1000W NT hat man rund den gleichen Verbrauch wie mit einem 500W NT(gleiche HW vorrausgesetzt)...und dann werden die Foren schön mit fragen wie "Reicht mein NT für Hardware XY?"
> überflutet...naja...passt hier nicht her...



Es kommt aber auch auf die Auslastung an 
Ich habe lieber ein 1kw Netzteil das nur 500 Watt befeuern muss, als ein 550w Netzteil das 500 Watt befeuern muss 
Man ich lern es nie mit dem OT -.-


----------



## markes191 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Als waer die aktuell erhaeltliche Hardware zu schwach, und als wuerde man ohne neue Sachen nicht auskommen.
> Eure sonstigen Sorgen haett ich gern, wenn das euer Hauptproblem ist
> 
> Mir ist ein ausgereiftes Produkt lieber als irgendwas halbgares aufn Markt Geschmissenes, nur weil es Einige nicht erwarten koennen.





Leute wie ich z.b die sich gerade ein frisches system zusammen gestellt haben und noch ne grafikkarte kaufen wollen ,ist die veröffentlichung der karten wichtig ! 
jemand der jetzt ne karte kauft ist in meinen augen entweder millionär oder ungeduldig ....
es wäre rausgeschmissenes geld jetzt ne karte zu kaufen ,denn nach dem erscheinen von kepler ist action auf dem markt ,es wird sich in sachen grafikkartenpreis was tun ,alte modelle werden was billiger und es gibt bei den neuen karten nen preiskampf .

wo ich dir aber recht gebe: mit der absprache von nvidia und ati beim launch . man muss sagen das ati inmoment echt dickes geschäft macht ohne jede konkurrenz .....oder nvidia hat einfach zu hoch gepokert und die keplers sind einfach zu langsam und es wird noch an der leistung geschraubt ,deswegen die launchverzögerung ....


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Februar 2012)

markes191 schrieb:


> Leute wie ich z.b die sich gerade ein frisches system zusammen gestellt haben und noch ne grafikkarte kaufen wollen ,ist die veröffentlichung der karten wichtig !
> jemand der jetzt ne karte kauft ist in meinen augen entweder millionär oder ungeduldig ....
> es wäre rausgeschmissenes geld jetzt ne karte zu kaufen ,denn nach dem erscheinen von kepler ist action auf dem markt ,es wird sich in sachen grafikkartenpreis was tun ,alte modelle werden was billiger und es gibt bei den neuen karten nen preiskampf .
> 
> wo ich dir aber recht gebe: mit der absprache von nvidia und ati beim launch . man muss sagen das ati inmoment echt dickes geschäft macht ohne jede konkurrenz .....oder nvidia hat einfach zu hoch gepokert und die keplers sind einfach zu langsam und es wird noch an der leistung geschraubt ,deswegen die launchverzögerung ....




Ich bin kein Milloinär, und habe nicht mal einen festen Job, aber habe mir die HD 7970 bei Release gekauft!
Es ist so ich bin AMD-Fan und auch habe ich gesagt das ich mir die HD 7970 kaufen werde, sobald sie erhältlich ist!

Ich hatte davor 2x HD 5870 und die waren ja schon älter (Ende 2009)!

Aber du hast damit schon Recht das die Preise fallen werden! Aber warum lässt Nvidia sich so lange Zeit !? Das frage ich mich auch!


----------



## Verminaard (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

@markes191
Klar, wenn man sich ein komplett frisches System zusammenstellt, weil der ganze Rechner zu schwach geworden ist.
Aber verfolg doch mal bisserl die Foren.
Es gibt nicht wenig Leute, die jedes Upgrade mitnehmen muessen.
Das kann ich fuer mich persoenlich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, naja ist halt Hobby.
Aber was ein Upgrade von nem i7 9xx auf X6 1090T auf Sandybridge und letztendlich auf Sandy E bringt, bleibt mir Schleierhaft.
Die Wenigsten koennen das wirklich ausreizen (ist mal eine Vermutung von mir).
Genauso fast jedes Grafikkartenupdate.

Bei Hardware hab ich gelernt, zu kaufen wann ich es will bzw. brauche und danach versuchen nicht wieder auf die Preisentwicklung zu schauen.
Weil da bekommt man oft Traenen in den Augen.

Wenn du jetzt einen Rechner brauchst, kauf dir doch was du jetzt im Moment am besten fuer dein Geld bekommst.
Wenn du jetzt auf Kepler wartest, wirst du wahrscheinlich gezwungen sein, auf die naechste AMD Generation zu warten, weil bisdahin ist die laut diversen Quellen im Netz fast releast (wobei bis man die Dinger wirklich zu vernuenftigen Stueckzahlen bekommen kann, vergeht eh meist noch jede Menge Zeit siehe AMD 5xxx Grafikkarten, diverse nVidia Karten, Intel Sandy E etc etc etc).

Und wenn ich wirklich eine ganz bestimmte Sache haben will, warte ich eben. Nochmal: ich habe lieber ein ausgereiftes Produkt, als irgendeine Betaversion, aber jetzt sofort.
Seis Hardware oder Software.
Ich bin kein Betatester der Konzerne, ich gebe teilweise viel Geld fuer mein Hobby aus, und da wuensche ich vernuenftige Produkte.


----------



## Aggrotyp (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

und wenn sie kepler erst in herbst bringen- ist doch wurst.
wenn ich unbedingt in den nächsten tagen eine graka brauch wirds halt ne ati, wenn ich in ein paar monaten eine will wirds halt der gk.
falls nvidia im herbst ausliefert (bezweifle ich mal sehr stark), klopft doch ein paar monate später wieder ati an der tür.

man sollte sich nicht zu sehr auf hersteller fixieren, wer wartet der rostet.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Ach schon witzig 
Einfach mal warten und nicht so Not Geil auf jede "news" vom Kepler Stürzen als hätte man denn Heiligen Gral gefunden !


----------



## markes191 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

@ streetjumper Da du amd fan bist ist das ja zuverstehen  .Mir ist das eigentlich shit egal ob nvidia oder ati ,fahre zuhause mit beiden ....preisleistung und die technik sind mein kaufgrund ....war kurz davor mir ne sapphire 6950 2g zu holen aber hab es sein gelassen wegen dem launch der 7970 .Und ne 7970 zu dem preis is mir zu happig .
mich nervt es inmoment total das ati gerade mal ein model auf dem markt geschmissen hat und nvidia nicht zu potte kommt . Falls das einer von ati oder nvidia liesst ,ihr penner wegen euch sitz ich hier in meiner hütte auf nen unvollständigen system  Ich würd euch am liebsten den A aufreissen. 

Ich habe fertig


----------



## Push (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

nur mal so reingewurfen ...
NT's haben bei gewisser auslstung eine gewisse effizienz ...
und bei unter 60% Last ist die iR nicht so gut wie bei ~80-90% Last  ... 
nebenbei erwähnt ... wann fängt bei Nvidia und Co das 1.Quartal nochmal an ?  ( jedenfalls nicht im Januar  ) 
ich hoffe dennoch auf eine vernünftige Karte seitens Nvidia, ich möchte einen Preiskampf , und hasse es wenn ein Anbieter quasy solange mehr oder weniger alleine dasteht ...  ( kann ja nunmal nüchtern betrachtet niemand eine GTX580 empfehlen wenn es fürn selben Preis etwas stäkeres und Strommsparenderes [ weitaus ] bei annähernd selber Bildqualität gibt ... )


----------



## Berliner2011 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

@mark

hol dir doch ne gebrauchte 470/480/6950 oder was in der Klasse bei Egay und warte in aller Ruhe auf den Preiskampf.
Dann geht die alte karte mit 50-80€ Verlust wieder bei Egay rein und die neue zu fairen Konditionen gekauft. 

so würd ichs machen


----------



## Alte-Schule (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

"OMG ich finde euch ALLe sehr lächerlich, dass kommt mir als Nvidia Fanboy schon wieder zuviel, ich lege mich mit meiner GF104 ins Bett und lege sie unters Kopfkissen und manchmal streichel ich sie auch. Und die AMD Karte die versenke ich in der tiefstenstelle meiner Toilette und hau nochmal ein Ei drauf." 

Leute lest ihr eigentlich nochmal und denkt ihr nochmal nach was ihr hier macht?

Naja mir egal ich kauf mir Nvidia


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Alte-Schule schrieb:


> "OMG ich finde euch ALLe sehr lächerlich, dass kommt mir als Nvidia Fanboy schon wieder zuviel, ich lege mich mit meiner GF104 ins Bett und lege sie unters Kopfkissen und manchmal streichel ich sie auch. Und die AMD Karte die versenke ich in der tiefstenstelle meiner Toilette und hau nochmal ein Ei drauf."
> 
> Leute lest ihr eigentlich nochmal und denkt ihr nochmal nach was ihr hier macht?
> 
> Naja mir egal ich kauf mir Nvidia




Und der Beitrag soll "was" andeuten ?


----------



## Alte-Schule (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Und der Beitrag soll "was" andeuten ?


 Ja Du hast es erkannt!!!

Nix.schluss und aus


----------



## Alte-Schule (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Ich habe hier noch 2 in Worten "zwei" Links zu Kepler und Tahiti gefunden! Was erscheint als Realistischer?


----------



## Rizzard (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> oha... da passt man mal kurz nicht auf und schon hat man wieder rund 100 Posts im wahrscheinlich 983745. Spekulationsthread zu Kepler.
> irgendwie verlieren die Dauerbrenner in dem Forum hier nie an Fahrt auch wenn schon alles erdenkliche gesagt wurde^^


 
Das dachte ich gerade auch, als ich die letzten 10 Seiten hier in der Spekulations-Rumpelkammer lesen musste. Und am Ende merkt man, das man sich das alles hätte sparen können.


----------



## seltsam (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich hatte davor 2x HD 7970 und die waren ja schon älter (Ende 2009)!


 
Zu dem Zeitpunkt müssen die aber *sehr* teuer gewesen sein! 







Ironiefalle.


----------



## Emani (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Hm alles ist bis jetzt In Q2 ausgegangen. Wenn sie so spät launchen verlieren sie extrem viele Käufer. Ich zweifle an der Glaubwürdigkeit dieser News recht stark.
> 
> Q3 ist doch wirklich sehr spät. Inzwischen hat Ati fast ihre HD 89xx fertig entwickelt. hmm.



Kann mann sehen wie mann will, ich werde mir erstmal die nächste 1-2 Jahre erstmal keine neue kaufen, habe mir vor Battlefield 3 erst die GTX 570 Super Overclocked Edition gekauft. und bin voll zufrieden. als nächstes höchstens wo die Frames noch höher gehen ne vernünftige Intel CPU und kein AMD 6 core mehr.....


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Februar 2012)

seltsam schrieb:
			
		

> Zu dem Zeitpunkt müssen die aber sehr teuer gewesen sein!
> 
> Ironiefalle.



Meinte damit naturlich 2x HD 5870!!!


----------



## Kubiac (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Abufaso schrieb:


> Ich finds gut, AMD braucht das Geld wirklich dringend.



So so, du arbeitest in AMDs Finanzabteilung und hast ihre Finanzen im Blick.


----------



## Santanos (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Naja, Semiaccurate war noch nie eine besonders verlässliche Quelle...


----------



## RedBrain (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Nvidia's Zeitspanne muss auf mind. 2 Jahre eingehalten werden. Das Ersterscheinungsdatum für die Geforce GTX 580 am 9 November 2010. 2 Jahre später soll die neuen Kepler-GPUs ab dem November 2012 kommen.

In Sommer halte ich für mich absolut unrealitisch, weil es einfach viel zu früh ist.


----------



## Seabound (9. Februar 2012)

Santanos schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, Semiaccurate war noch nie eine besonders verlässliche Quelle...



Sagt ja auch irgendwie schon der Name


----------



## Snake7 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Niemand weiß bis jetzt irgendwas handfestes über Kepler außerNvidia selbst.
> Bei der CES haben sie ja sogar gesagt, dass man sich in geduld üben solle.
> 
> Btw: ist meine erste news gar nicht so schlecht?


 
Ich wuerde dogar miserabel sagen.
Das ist keine News sondern nen Geruecht.
SemiAccurate ist do oder so NVidia feindlich.

Also 5-6 in Schulnoten.


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Snake7 schrieb:


> Ich wuerde dogar miserabel sagen.
> Das ist keine News sondern nen Geruecht.
> SemiAccurate ist do oder so NVidia feindlich.
> 
> Also 5-6 in Schulnoten.


 
Die Vertrauenswürdigkeit der Quelle wird im Newstext diskutiert. Nur weil dir der Inhalt nicht schmeckt, ist diese Usernews deswegen nicht miserabel.


----------



## Brainiac92 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Leute bleibt mal cool! Hier kochen die Gemüter ja inzwischen schon über!
Man wird doch sehen was passiert! Sicher ist.. Wer jetzt ein Karte braucht! Sollte sich eine gebrauchte GTX570/HD6970 oder GTX580 zulegen! 
Die dann ggf. später wieder mit 70-90 Euro Verlust verkaufen und dann auf dem Markt zuschlagen, wenn Kepler da ist und sich die Preise wirklich etwas neutralisiert haben!


----------



## Ralle@ (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Die Gemüter kochen ständig über. Gut hier bei der PCGH geht es da die Mods dahinter sind, aber in den anderen großen deutschsprachigen Foren kannst überhaupts nichts mehr posten ohne das gleich ein Streit der Fanbabys ausbricht.
Dabei geht es nur um ein Stück Hardware. Ich finde die Mods sollten hier noch etwas härter durchgreifen, vielleicht kapieren es dann ein paar.


----------



## Herb_G (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Ich prophezeie Euch: Kepler wird erscheinen wenn Sie kommt und dann wird Sie die Leistung bringen die in ihr steckt! Merkt Euch meine Worte, denn Sie stammen aus berufener Quelle, die ich aber leider nicht verraten darf.


----------



## Brainiac92 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Herb_G schrieb:


> Ich prophezeie Euch: Kepler wird erscheinen wenn Sie kommt und dann wird Sie die Leistung bringen die in ihr steckt! Merkt Euch meine Worte, denn Sie stammen aus berufener Quelle, die ich aber leider nicht verraten darf.


 
Wow! Mit diesen Spekulationen lehnst du dich aber ziemlich weit aus dem Fenster! *Ironie*


----------



## Herb_G (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Brainiac92 schrieb:


> Wow! Mit diesen Spekulationen lehnst du dich aber ziemlich weit aus dem Fenster! *Ironie*



Durch meine alles andere als vagen Aussagen ist das Leben des Maulwurfs (CEO Nvidia) wahrscheinlich verwirkt - aber das war es wert um dem hier kursierenden gefährlichen Halbwissen endlich mal Substanz zu verleihen.


----------



## D-Day (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Ich finde es geil wie die Nvidia jünger bei so einer Nachricht aus den löchern kommen und nach Fake schreien
> 
> Wenn diese Nachricht stimmen sollte können AMD Kunden demnächst fragen "Spielst du schon oder Wartest du noch?"



Ich finde so eine Aussage total überflüssig.
Zumal ich noch mit meiner GTX470 alles spielen kann.
BF3 zB in 1920x1080 alles hochgeschraubt und läuft einwandtfrei.
Gut ich habe meinen 2600K @ 4,2Ghz und BF3 profitiert davon auch.


----------



## Citynomad (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Ich hänge auch noch mit ner GTX 470 da, weil alles andere für mich noch keinen Sinn macht. AMD fällt leider aus (obwohl ich n heimlicher Fan ihrer Architekturen bin), da ich nunmal nicht mehr auf 3D verzichten möchte und die aktuellen Karten von Nvidia bringen mir für den Mehrpreis nicht genug Leistung. Da kann ich meine 470 lieber auf bis zu 800MHz übertakten, wenn es mal eng wird mit den Frames. Abgesehen von meinem Leistungsbedarf, wäre Kepler in sämtlichen Ausbaustufen einfach nur Balsam für den Markt und seine Preise.


----------



## Research (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Herb_G schrieb:


> Ich prophezeie Euch: Kepler wird erscheinen wenn Sie kommt und dann wird Sie die Leistung bringen die in ihr steckt! Merkt Euch meine Worte, denn Sie stammen aus berufener Quelle, die ich aber leider nicht verraten darf.


 

(Trollface) Deine Freundin?

Moderation, wo ist sie wenn man sie braucht.

Wer jetzt Leistung braucht kauft jetzt AMD, wer warten kann, weil die Leistung der alten Hardware noch reicht, muss sich hier nicht austoben.


----------



## Herb_G (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Die von ihrer Majestät kritisierte Aussage ist zu 100% richtig und enthält mehr Wahrheit als viele viele andere Beiträge die allein auf Mutmaßung beruhen - und:
Sie wurde so vorher noch nicht artikuliert.




> Wer jetzt Leistung braucht kauft jetzt AMD, wer warten kann, weil die  Leistung der alten Hardware noch reicht, muss sich hier nicht austoben.


Das dagegen ist nicht neu sondern aufgrund Mehrfachnennung eher redundant. Aber von selbst hätte sich der 981. post ja nicht geschrieben, die wirkliche Intention dahinter ist klar nachvollziehbar.

Nun mein Beitrag - wir sind ja nicht blöd und hassen reines Off-Topic:
Kepler kommt später raus als Tahiti und ist deswegen neuer! Zukunftsprodukte sind meist schneller als die in der Gegenwart, aus der in die erwähnte Zukunft geblickt wird. Deswegen wird der Markt sich bei Erscheinen des Zukunftsproduktes ändern und das Preisgefüge auch. Das wird auch bei Kepler so sein - ich kann es spüren.


----------



## Jan565 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Was erwarten eigentlich alle von Kepler? 

Es war von einigen Monaten schon gesagt er kommt ende Q3 2012. Das heißt bis zum release werden wohl noch ein paar Wochen vergehen und schon haben wir Oktober. Das heißt also in 8 Monaten kommt die erst auf den Markt wenn das stimmt. Dann hat man vielleicht 4 Monate Kepler auf dem markt und schon kommt Cayman Island wieder raus. Als nächstes kommt dann Maxwell. 

Für mich sieht das eher danach aus, dass NV noch ein paar Probleme hat mit Kepler und die einfach noch nicht können. Und wenn das stimmt mit den 300W als maximale Leistung, dann gute nacht! Dann muss Kepler mindestens 50% schneller sein als eine 7970 um die gleiche Leistung Pro Watt zu erziehlen. Aber ob das gelingt wage ich persönlich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Rizoma (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Was erwarten eigentlich alle von Kepler?
> .


 

Keine Ahnung aber für Nvidia Anhänger scheint das der heilige Gral zu sein


----------



## Verminaard (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung aber für Nvidia Anhänger scheint das der heilige Gral zu sein


 
Und fuer AMD Bevorzuger der Teufel in Form einer Grafikkarte.
Weil wird eh viel zuviel verbrauchen, und zu heiß und kommt zu spaet und ueberhaupt.


----------



## spionkaese (9. Februar 2012)

Verminaard schrieb:
			
		

> Und fuer AMD Bevorzuger der Teufel in Form einer Grafikkarte.
> Weil wird eh viel zuviel verbrauchen, und zu heiß und kommt zu spaet und ueberhaupt.


An welches Ereignis vor kurzem erinnert uns das...
Ah, es war der Bulldozer, der von seinen Anhänger Vorschusslorbeeren bekommen hat. Was ist draus geworden?
Ich hoffe für nVidia das das Teil wenigstens schnell wird.


----------



## Research (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Herb_G schrieb:


> Das dagegen ist nicht neu sondern aufgrund Mehrfachnennung eher redundant. Aber von selbst hätte sich der 981. post ja nicht geschrieben, die wirkliche Intention dahinter ist klar nachvollziehbar.
> [...]
> 
> Kepler kommt später raus als Tahiti und ist deswegen neuer! Zukunftsprodukte sind meist schneller als die in der Gegenwart, aus der in die erwähnte Zukunft geblickt wird. Deswegen wird der Markt sich bei Erscheinen des Zukunftsproduktes ändern und das Preisgefüge auch. Das wird auch bei Kepler so sein - ich kann es spüren.



So wie Bulldozer?

Was soll man denn schreiben? Es gibt keine offiziellen Verlautbarungen seitens NV aber immer wieder Welche die wissen wollen das, und vor allem um wie viel, NV schneller ist als AMD. Und es soll jetzt keiner mit: Ich darf ja nichts sagen, kommen. Dann bitte schweigen. Heizt nur dem Fans ein.

100 Tee trinken und Abwarten Beitrag in diesem Thread.


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



spionkaese schrieb:


> An welches Ereignis vor kurzem erinnert uns das...
> Ah, es war der Bulldozer, der von seinen Anhänger Vorschusslorbeeren bekommen hat. Was ist draus geworden?
> Ich hoffe für nVidia das das Teil wenigstens schnell wird.


 
Kepler wird höchstwahrscheinlich nicht schlecht, nur etwas verspätet.


----------



## Verminaard (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Definiere verspaetet?

Steht es irgendwo geschrieben, das ein Grafikkartenhersteller puenktlich alle 12 Monate eine neue Generation auf biegen und brechen rausbringen muss?
Oder weil AMD jetzt die 79xx rausgebracht hat, muss nVidia auch releasen?

Die sollen das fertigentwickeln und ein ausgereiftes Produkt auf den Markt bringen. Fermi hat uns einiges gezeigt; tolle Grafikkarte, nur viele, fuer den Endconsumerbereich unsinnige Features, die Engergiehungrig waren.
Etwas spaeter kam die 580, eigentlich so, wie die 480er haette von anfang an aussehen muessen.

Oder ist nVidia nur spaet dran, weil viele sich dadurch einen Preissturz der 79xx von AMD erhoffen?
Das ist es glaube ich eher, die beste Leistung wollen, aber nicht bereit sein Geld dafuer auszugeben....


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Wann hat wer denn offiziell gesagt das der GK 110 und der Gk104 in Q1/2012 kommen?


----------



## Rizoma (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Und fuer AMD Bevorzuger der Teufel in Form einer Grafikkarte.
> Weil wird eh viel zuviel verbrauchen, und zu heiß und kommt zu spaet und ueberhaupt.



Ich zähle mich aber Gott sei dank zu keinen von beiden lagern, mir ist Wurst was für ein Name drauf steht so lange das P/L Verhältnis stimmt


----------



## Seabound (9. Februar 2012)

Verminaard schrieb:
			
		

> Und fuer AMD Bevorzuger der Teufel in Form einer Grafikkarte.



Wird ja auch heiß wie die Hölle.
*torollllllllll*


----------



## lukas1234321 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Egal wann sie kommt, sie wird meine sein!


----------



## mmayr (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Geil! So hat AMD die Chance, Kohle zu schöpfen und meine 480er wird noch laaange nicht in Rente geschickt. Ich kenne mich doch, und wenn die neue NV kommt, wird zugschlagen! (Wider aller Vernunft )


----------



## Ovaron (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Als Konsequenz aus Fermi könnte ich mir das prinzipiell sogar vorstellen, aber für wirklich wahrscheinlich halte ich das dennoch nicht.
Falls es aber in der Tat so kommen sollte, kann man nicht mehr klar sagen, welche Grafikkartengeneration von AMD der Konkurrent von Kepler sein wird. 
Aber evt. ist das auch einfach abhängig davon, wie stark GK104 wirklich ist, denn wenn GK104 bereits die Leistung einer HD7970 erreichen kann, könnte es ebenso gut sein, das Nvidia die Geforce GTX6XX Serie mit dem GK104 als Flaggschiff veröffentlichen wird!

Abschließend kann man sagen, das alles zu Kepler derzeit Spekulatius ist, und man es sowohl für Nvidia als auch für AMD positiv auslegen kann!


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Ich habe immer noch das Gefühl das bei Nvidia da was nicht stimmt weil die so lange brauchen...


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich habe immer noch das Gefühl das bei Nvidia da was nicht stimmt weil die so lange brauchen...


 
Definiere "Lange brauchen".
Ich meine mal ganz ehrlich, gab es ne Roadmap wo stand: Wenn in Q1 kein Kepler kommt geht die Welt unter?
Sei doch mal nicht so ungedulig, du hast doch deine 7970, oder willst du AMD mittlerweile komplett entsagen?


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Definiere "Lange brauchen".
> Ich meine mal ganz ehrlich, gab es ne Roadmap wo stand: Wenn in Q1 kein Kepler kommt geht die Welt unter?
> Sei doch mal nicht so ungedulig, du hast doch deine 7970, oder willst du AMD mittlerweile komplett entsagen?




Die müssen doch sehen das AMD gerade richtig Geld macht!
Ich sage jja nichts aber entweder braucht Nvidia so lange weil etwas mit Kepler nicht stimmt, oder sie brauchen länger weil sie Kepler noch mehr Power geben...

Ich bin ja zufrieden und... Neee ken Nvidia


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Die müssen doch sehen das AMD gerade richtig Geld macht!
> Ich sage jja nichts aber entweder braucht Nvidia so lange weil etwas mit Kepler nicht stimmt, oder sie brauchen länger weil sie Kepler noch mehr Power geben...
> 
> Ich bin ja zufrieden und... Neee ken Nvidia


 
Denkst du man macht nur in dem Preisbereich Geld?
Nvidia besetzt grad mit der 560 ti 448 cores ein ziemlich attracktives Segment. Ich denke die brauchen sich um ihre Zahlen nicht zu Sorgen.

Ich persönlich denke das Nvidia nach wie vor im Zeitplan liegt.


----------



## Anchorage (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Das Nvidia AMD mit einer Grafikkarte schlägt die ein halbes Jahr später kommt ist schon iwie klar. Also da sollte Nvidia bitte nicht so stolz drauf sein. Ein gleichzeitiger Launch wäre doch mal etwas sehr interesanntes finde ich umd ganz genau die leistungsunterschiede zu sehen.Bin übrigens kein Fanboy bin stolzer besitzer einer GTX 470.Vorher eine ATi 5770


----------



## soul4ever (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Naja möglich wäre es ja schon. Das Geld wird vermutlich eh mit dem GK 104 gescheffelt und der GK 100 wird dann im Herbst vermutlich so stark, dass es selbst für die AMD 8er Reihe dann wohl schwer wird diese zu schlagen. Nvidia überspringt mehr oder weniger die aktuelle Highend Reihe.

Was ich nur nicht verstehe ist, wieso nvidia dann aktuell nicht bereit ist, den Preis der gtx 580 um 50€ zu senken. Es gibt bestimmt genug Fanboys draußen, die dann trotzdem zur GTX 580 anstatt zur 7950 greifen würden....


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



soul4ever schrieb:


> Naja möglich wäre es ja schon. Das Geld wird vermutlich eh mit dem GK 104 gescheffelt und der GK 100 wird dann im Herbst vermutlich so stark, dass es selbst für die AMD 8er Reihe dann wohl schwer wird diese zu schlagen. Nvidia überspringt mehr oder weniger die aktuelle Highend Reihe.
> 
> Was ich nur nicht verstehe ist, wieso nvidia dann aktuell nicht bereit ist, den Preis der gtx 580 um 50€ zu senken. Es gibt bestimmt genug Fanboys draußen, die dann trotzdem zur GTX 580 anstatt zur 7950 greifen würden....



Also das der GK100 die neue 8k Reihe von AMd schlagen wird denke ich nicht! Es gibt keinerlei Angaben etc. aber AMD wird da wieder eine neue Fertigung haben und in Sachen Grafik machen die keine Fehler ^^


----------



## soul4ever (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Jo das weiß man halt nicht. Anders wäre es jedoch nicht zu erklären, außer dass nvidia jetzt halt sagt, wir bringen jetzt nix halbes raus, dafür aber in nem 3/4 Jahr den absoluten Oberkracher....


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



soul4ever schrieb:


> Jo das weiß man halt nicht. Anders wäre es jedoch nicht zu erklären, außer dass nvidia jetzt halt sagt, wir bringen jetzt nix halbes raus, dafür aber in nem 3/4 Jahr den absoluten Oberkracher....




Selbst für Nvidia währe das nicht klug!
Den die können ja nicht voraus wissen was AMD machen wird! Wenn da nicht bald was kommt dann wird es eng für sie...


----------



## soul4ever (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Nvidia weiß auch, dass AMD das Geld braucht. Nvidia hat ein vielfaches der AMD Ressourcen. Wenn AMD PLeite gehen würde, würde nvidia wohl zerschlagen werden. Von daher sind die sich sicherlich bewusst, dass sie die Konkurrenz brauchen. Denke vom finanziellen könnte Nvidia das ganze Jahr nichts neues rausbringen ohne gleich Konkurs zu gehen...


----------



## XE85 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Die müssen doch sehen das AMD gerade richtig Geld macht!



Mit was? Mit der 7970/50? Das sind High End Karten und die Käuferschicht entsprechend klein. Man braucht ja nurmal in den Foren zu lesen wie oft dort von "ist mir leider zu teuer" zu lesen ist. Die Entwicklungskosten müssen zudem auch erstmal rein. Also das man mit diesem Nieschenprodukt "richtig Geld" macht wage ich zu bezweifeln - aber die nächsten Quartalszahlen werdens zeigen.

Davon ab gibt es Gerüchte die davon sprechen das schon der GK104 zumindest so schnell wie eine GTX580, ergo einer 7950 sein soll.



soul4ever schrieb:


> Wenn AMD PLeite gehen würde, würde nvidia wohl zerschlagen werden.



Das ist eher unwahrschenlich - genauso wie intel hat auch nvidia schon jetzt in gewissen Bereichen ein Quasi Monopol (HPC Bereich zB) und ist trotzdem noch eine Firma.

mfg


----------



## soul4ever (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*

Die AMD Mittelklasse kommt nächste Woche raus, mit der wird das große Geld gemacht, zumindest bis April.

Ich denke nicht, dass in einem worst case, Nvidia in der derzeitigen Form bestehen bleiben dürfte. Abgesehen von Intels Onboard Lösung könnten sie ja sonst die Preise nach belieben festlegen...


----------



## XE85 (10. Februar 2012)

soul4ever schrieb:


> Die AMD Mittelklasse kommt nächste Woche raus,  mit der wird das große Geld gemacht, zumindest bis April.



Das schon eher - aber da muss sich mal zeigen wie es gegen Karten wie die GTX560 448 aussieht - aber das ist hier nicht das Thema



soul4ever schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass in einem worst case, Nvidia in der derzeitigen  Form bestehen bleiben dürfte. Abgesehen von Intels Onboard Lösung*  könnten sie ja sonst die Preise nach belieben festlegen...*



Das kann nv auch jetzt schon im HPC Bereich - man braucht ja nurmal nachsehn was so eine Karte kostet - aber auch das ist eine andere Thema.

mfg


----------



## Rizzard (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



XE85 schrieb:


> Davon ab gibt es Gerüchte die davon sprechen das schon der GK104 zumindest so schnell wie eine GTX580, ergo einer 7950 sein soll.


 
Auf Niveau der GTX580 sollte er schon kommen, wenn manche Gerüchte sogar von der Leistung einer HD7970 sprachen.


----------



## Research (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich meine mal ganz ehrlich, gab es ne Roadmap wo stand: Wenn in Q1 kein Kepler kommt geht die Welt unter?
> Sei doch mal nicht so ungedulig, du hast doch deine 7970, oder willst du AMD mittlerweile komplett entsagen?


 
Wann war noch mal der Maya-Kalender zu Ende?

Lasst euch doch einfach überraschen was NV am Ende präsentiert. Ich selber tippe im Moment darauf das nach Nach-gebessert wird um AMD zu schlagen.

Die Markentreue mancher wundert mich schon etwas. Unbedingt etwas neues, schnelleres aber bitte nicht von AMD.


----------



## da brew (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



Herb_G schrieb:


> Die von ihrer Majestät kritisierte Aussage ist zu 100% richtig und enthält mehr Wahrheit als viele viele andere Beiträge die allein auf Mutmaßung beruhen - und:
> Sie wurde so vorher noch nicht artikuliert.


 
...und: trivialer geht's nicht.

und mal ne Zwischenfrage, weil hier ständig von Terminverschiebungen und Verspätungen geredet wird: Gibt es überhaupt irgendeine *offizielle* Aussage seitens nVidia, wann die Dinger erscheinen sollten? (Ist zwar schon öfter in abgewandelter Form gestellt worden, aber ne Antwort darauf hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gelesen.)




Ovaron schrieb:


> ..., kann man nicht mehr klar sagen, welche  Grafikkartengeneration von AMD der Konkurrent von Kepler sein wird.



Das ist doch auch völlig irrelevant!




soul4ever schrieb:


> wieso nvidia dann aktuell nicht bereit ist, den Preis der gtx 580 um 50€ zu senken.



Vielleicht weil es (aus welchem Grund auch immer) nicht nötig ist. Oder weil solche Preisanpassungen weniger auf nVidia zurückgehen als vielmehr auf die Hersteller (Asus, MSI, etc.) bzw. die Händler.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Also das der GK100 die neue 8k Reihe von AMd schlagen wird denke ich nicht! Es gibt keinerlei Angaben etc. aber AMD wird da wieder eine neue Fertigung haben und in Sachen Grafik machen die keine Fehler ^^



Och meine GF104 kommt ner HD 5870 in manchen Szenarien schon ziemlich nah bzw ist schneller. Übern Kamm schären kann mans aber eh nicht. Das ist eben von Game zu Game, von Anwendung zu Anwendung unterschiedlich.
Ich würde es jedenfalls nicht für unmöglich halten das der GK104 so richtig einschlägt. Schließlich handelt es sich um eine neue Architektur mit neuem Potential für Takt etc. durch 28nm. Den Bulldozer hast du ja im Vorhinein auch nicht verteufelt um mal Salz in die Wunde zu streuen 



soul4ever schrieb:


> Nvidia weiß auch, dass AMD das Geld braucht. Nvidia hat ein vielfaches der AMD Ressourcen. Wenn AMD PLeite gehen würde, würde nvidia wohl zerschlagen werden. Von daher sind die sich sicherlich bewusst, dass sie die Konkurrenz brauchen. Denke vom finanziellen könnte Nvidia das ganze Jahr nichts neues rausbringen ohne gleich Konkurs zu gehen...


 
Das ist ausgemachter Blödsinn. Erstens würde AMD nicht wegen Nvidia Pleite gehen sondern eher wegen Intel oder beiden zusammen. Zweitens ist es ja nicht so das Nvidia dann plötzlich allein auf weiter Flur steht. den größten Marktanteil am Grafikmarkt hat immernoch Intel. Grade durch die neuen IGP's ist die Verbeitung aktuell groß. Ansonsten gibt es ja immernoch z.B. Matrox, der in ganz anderen Bereichen wütet.
Eine Zerschlagung halte ich für völlig ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2012)

Nvidia ist viel zu klein und die Grafiksparte von AMD wird so oder so weiter bestehen egal ob AMD als Mutterkonzern pleite gehen sollte.
Es gibt sicher eine Menge Firmen die sich sehr gerne die Grafiksparte unter den Nagel reißen würde denn im Gegensatz zu den CPUs ist AMD im Grafikbereich sehr gut aufgestellt.
Und wenn Kepler tatsächlich so spät kommen sollte kann AMD schon recht schnell danach mit der 8000er Serie kontern.


----------



## soul4ever (10. Februar 2012)

Bis jetzt auf die ersten Anfänge von Ivy Bridge abgesehen, gibt es außer Nvidia wohl kein Unternehmen, dass spielefähige Grafikkarten in großer Stückzahl produzieren vermag. Daher ist dein Vergleich mit den Onboard Varianten hier fehl am Platz. Eben, Matrox ist doch für den Profi Bereich. Für Den Casual Gamer gibt es nur AMD oder Nvidia und vllt zukünftig auch mal Intel wenn die Entwicklung weiter geht.


----------



## thysol (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Och meine GF104 kommt ner HD 5870 in manchen Szenarien schon ziemlich nah bzw ist schneller.



Also ziemlich nahe ist was anderes. Laut den aktuellen HT4U benches ist einer Radeon HD 5870 durchschnittlich 52% schneller als eine Geforce GTX 460 1GB:

AMD Radeon HD 7950 "Tahiti Pro" stellt sich vor - Index 3D-Performance (Seite 37) - HT4U.net

Im PCGH Leistungsindex liegt die Geforce GTX 460 auch ein gutes Stück hinter der Radeon HD 5870, habe nur gerade keine PCGH parat, kann also keine genauen Zahlen nennen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



thysol schrieb:


> Also ziemlich nahe ist was anderes. Laut den aktuellen HT4U benches ist einer Radeon HD 5870 durchschnittlich 52% schneller als eine Geforce GTX 460 1GB:
> 
> AMD Radeon HD 7950 "Tahiti Pro" stellt sich vor - Index 3D-Performance (Seite 37) - HT4U.net
> 
> Im PCGH Leistungsindex liegt die Geforce GTX 460 auch ein gutes Stück hinter der Radeon HD 5870, habe nur gerade keine PCGH parat, kann also keine genauen Zahlen nennen.


 
Man beachte die Wortwahl "manche Szenarien". Damit ist ausrücklich kein Durchschnittswert gemeint.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



thysol schrieb:


> Also ziemlich nahe ist was anderes. Laut den aktuellen HT4U benches ist einer Radeon HD 5870 durchschnittlich 52% schneller als eine Geforce GTX 460 1GB:


 
Er schreibt ja "in manchen Szenarien". 
Diese Szenarien werden wohl nicht häufig vorkommen sind aber trotzdem vorhanden. Eben da wo das Spiel mit Nvidia sehr gut skaliert.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nvidia´s Kepler GPU´s erst im Herbst?*



soul4ever schrieb:


> Bis jetzt auf die ersten Anfänge von Ivy Bridge abgesehen, gibt es außer Nvidia wohl kein Unternehmen, dass spielefähige Grafikkarten in großer Stückzahl produzieren vermag. Daher ist dein Vergleich mit den Onboard Varianten hier fehl am Platz. Eben, Matrox ist doch für den Profi Bereich. Für Den Casual Gamer gibt es nur AMD oder Nvidia und vllt zukünftig auch mal Intel wenn die Entwicklung weiter geht.


 
Du vergisst das die Menge der Leute die mit einer GPU spielen wollen wohl den kleinsten Teil am Markt ausmachen. Die Spielfähigkeit mag vllt uns wichtig sein aber nicht der Masse.

@thysol:
Ich hab ja von -meiner- GF104 geredet. Dabei handelt es sich um eine GTX 460 Hawk mit 780/1560/1800Mhz.
Nimmt man jetzt also die GTX 560, was an sich nichts anderes ist als eine auf 810 Mhz übertaktete GTX 460 dann kommt man zu folgenden Ergebnis:
AMD Radeon HD 7950 "Tahiti Pro" stellt sich vor - Direkter Grafikkarten-Vergleich (Seite 43) - HT4U.net

Klar ist eine 5870 ohne Frage schneller, aber soviel nimmt sich das dann auch nicht mehr im Spiel selbst. Wobei der GF104 ja vor allem daran krankt das die Tessleistung nicht so hoch ist wie beim GF100.


----------



## Hugo78 (10. Februar 2012)

GK110 wird bis Juni/Juli erscheinen müssen, denn NV braucht 3-6 Monate Praxis mit dem Chip, ehe sie damit im Quadro / Tesla Bereich starten können und hier sagt die Roadmap Q3.
D.h. für die Geforce mit GK110 dann Q2.

Tatsächlich, größere Mengen könnte es erst ab Q3 geben, einfach weil TSMC bisdahin erst größere Mengen liefern kann.


----------



## Schaffe89 (11. Februar 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde es jedenfalls nicht für unmöglich halten das der GK104 so richtig einschlägt.



Ich denke kaum, dass Nvidia die Preise so weit unten ansetzen wird, wie angedacht, wenn ihr großer schwer zu fertigender Chip erst deutlich später kommt.
Laut 3DCenter wird Nvidia den Chip wohl so nah wie möglich an die HD7970 hernschieben wollen, wird aber in einem ausgewogenen Benchmarksparcour (wie bei CB) wohl eher nicht ganz vorbeiziehen.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Februar 2012)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich denke kaum, dass Nvidia die Preise so weit unten ansetzen wird, wie angedacht, wenn ihr großer schwer zu fertigender Chip erst deutlich später kommt.
> Laut 3DCenter wird Nvidia den Chip wohl so nah wie möglich an die HD7970 hernschieben wollen, wird aber in einem ausgewogenen Benchmarksparcour (wie bei CB) wohl eher nicht ganz vorbeiziehen.



Wie groß soll der GK 110 denn werden?
Und woher weißt du das dieser dann schwer zu fertigen ist? Ist Bulldozer trotz seiner Die Size schwer zu fertigen? Da meinte Quanti im Vorfeld sogar das dies er Vorteile hätte...aber naja wayne.


Wenn sie den GK104 schon mit 500$ ansetzen würden wären sie beim Gk110 wohl bei 800. Daher müssen sie recht niedrig, aber immernoch höher als vorher mit dem GF104/114.


----------

